#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [資料] [轉貼]作者心得聊天室　I & II(想寫小說的照過來~)

## 藍德

原作者：凡人過日子 
原發文處：http://forum.gch.com.tw/novel/index....plydate&sid=33 

相當有用　也整理得相當有系統的寫作注意事項文章　有很多新手常犯的錯誤(想寫小說的,把這篇文章好好的研究吧!)
----------------------------------------I-------------------------------------- 

歡迎進來看看的朋友，大家好，小弟不才，凡人一個，跟個位一樣，只圖個活下去的理由，因而還在這個世上，嘿，大家有空多多留言指教，祝大家身體健康，天天快樂^^ 


下面是我寫文的守則： 

1. 心情不佳時,絕對不寫。 
2. 頭痛時不寫。 
3. 沒感覺時，不寫。 
4. 在沒感覺時，把自己當成挑愓的讀者，把自己的文章從頭到尾慢慢看一篇，這樣如此慢慢看時，順便再找自己哪裏寫得不夠好，想辦法改進，還可以順便改錯字。 
5. 寫完時，再看兩遍剛寫的，有沒有問題，最好不要馬上發文，這樣子，今天腦子沒感覺，明天搞不好會想到一些細節的事。 
6. 一邊寫，一邊建立小說內的檔案資料，寫小說時要避免漏東漏西的。 
7. 每次將開始著筆時，先想想看後續發展，要什樣發展才合理，才動人心，合理，不偏劇情，不拖拉，所以讓自己有更多的時間，劇情也會有更好的安排呀，才不至於出現過多的bug，大多都是寫太快，角色會控制不住，劇情也會跟著跑到很難收拾。 
8. 想辦法將事物描清楚點，讓人覺得真有其事，這點我會在後面用實例來說明。 
9. 最後一點，也是我的習慣，就是讓文章有一氣呵成的感覺，因為小弟覺得要寫這小說，要先讓自己滿意，因此還是照小弟的原來寫法繼續，因為小弟也會常常重複看著自己的文章，要是連自己都看不過，那什麼敢發文給各位看呢？ 


首先，我覺得寫小說要注意的幾點： 

1. 不要認為自己的文詞不好，很多小說，使用平常的文詞來描述，依然可以使小說看起來很精彩，所以華麗的文詞，小弟認為儘量少用，免得文不類文。 
2. 要寫小說，先要想主架構跟主題，還要連結局都想好了，最重要的是，作者想表達什麼思想給讀者。 
3. 小說要有邏輯概念，人、事、物、時、地、情，人當然是指所有的生物，事是指所有週遭所發生的事情，也就是劇情，物是指週遭所有不是有生命的物體，如椅子，桌子，建築物．．．之類的，地就是指地圖，要有地理概念，也算是空間，最好要先畫好作者內心的世界地圖，這樣子，想走到哪裏，才有辦法說明作者心中的世界，情就是故事要合情合理，最好先想好，你將要寫的角色個性，然後角色在你的筆下時，會產生什麼動作，才符合角色應該有的行為。 
4. 再在是抽象觀念，聲音、顏色、由內而外或是由外而內的描述，這些是用來加強劇情的張力跟情境。 
5. 文筆的流暢，儘量少用「的」「了」「那一個」「這一個」「看來」．．．等字眼，除了別一個句子太長外，同一個句子最好不要有兩個以上的「的」跟「了」，因為這些會減弱劇情張力跟喘氣的感覺。 
6. 還有「這個」「那個」「這麼說來」「原來」「那麼」「照這樣看來」「這時」．．．，這些字眼都會減弱句子的迫力，其他的字眼自己去發現，無法一一說明。 
7. 有時內文嘗試用一小段笑話般的寫法，可以增加不少的深度喔^^。 
8. 揳子需要的是伏筆，需要張力，這兩項如果沒有，後面就不用看了@@… 
9. 氣勢，文章的氣勢一定要出來，不管是柔和還是硬強，這些都很重要，這點我會在下面文章內一起說明。 
10. 我覺得發文在網路上，寫小說真的能鍛練自己寫作的能力，過去我被評文的話語，垃圾跟爛這等字眼不用看，總而言之，他人的建議，甚至是感覺而己，只要說出來，作者就有必要想想看，是哪裏不對勁，努力的想，就是正面的感覺評語我就了也是照樣想，是不是這點可以多加以利用，有時作者也不容易發現自己的優點，這也是需要他人來提醒的。 
11. 寫小說不是在寫散文：許多人落段分不清，沒有辦法讓人讀起來就像流水般一樣順暢，很多作者皆是卡在這種要上不上，要下不下的階段，描述過詳細過美化，變成散文，中間銜接處理不好，會有讓人錯愕的感覺，這些都跟我們學習及閱讀文章的對象有關。 
12. 文章結構鬆散：這點，要先練好文筆流暢度後，再求細節化，還有，寫時要常常停下來想，這樣的進度合不合理，在這種情況，文章要什麼做才會有張力，什時候出現什麼情節，可以增加劇情的緊湊及迫力，還有深度，這些要全文大挪移，還有中間要穿插什樣的額外補述，或是要下什樣的伏筆，最後就是要什樣去描述當時的情況，有時順序不同會得到不同的張力感覺，這就要自己用word去剪貼移移看，就會發覺有技巧的差別喔。 
13. 最後一點是，寫小說，不是在說書，不是用說的比比動作就行了，這樣與旁白無異，這樣子讀者是沒辦法融入劇情，這一點我也正在努力學習當中。 


我覺得，小說有分第一、二、三人稱的寫法，我大概寫在下面，看一下： 

1. 第一人稱：主要是強調主角的內心世界跟所遇到的困惑及感覺，算是一路走下去的寫法，據說也是最難寫的。 
2. 第二人稱：主要是以旁觀者，看週遭或是主角的發展，算是寫歷史故事書的寫法。 
3. 第三人稱：主要是以上帝的方法，進行觀察主角及配角的互動狀況，寫得精彩容易，但是沒有配合第一人稱部份寫法的方式來描述角色的心境，很容易變成第二人稱的寫法，說書口味，令人難以融入情節，這點如果注意一下，有不少小說，給人的感覺就像是第一人稱跟第三人稱合在一起的寫法，這種很容易淪為第二人稱寫法，更易造成讀者混淆不清。 

最後，再下建議，要寫第一人稱就寫第一人稱，要寫第三人稱，就寫第三人稱，試著當上帝，去體會角色的心境，如何讓第三人稱的角色，讓人產生第一人稱的感覺，這點就要你自己摸索了，我也不太會說明，前面有說過，有些字眼少用，應該就能辦到了吧@@ 


我在此挑幾段他人的文來比對，這點在此先說聲對不起啦@@，在此並沒有要扁低人的意思，只是討論而己： 


第一個範例： 

未修前： 
剛才的五元素攻擊，羅克若只以水結界抵擋的話可能會失敗，於是將幻靈聖劍化成水以外的雙屬性，以元素吸收了其中兩個屬性以後，轉換成水屬性，加強結界。在剩餘的三元素中，有一個是水元素，同元素對於自己屬性的防禦魔法只有一半不到的攻擊力，經過羅克巧妙的運用以後，完美的抵擋了下來。 

全場的歡呼聲，幾乎可以與卡特當時相比。 

「太棒了，羅克居然巧妙運用吸收了這個強大的多重元素攻擊。」約拿為羅克感到高興。 

「沒想到他當時和我對陣時的元素吸收還可以化成雙屬性幻靈聖劍同時吸收兩個元素，看來他真是進不步少，對方式元素魔法使，羅克獲勝的機率應該相當高才是。」卡特回想到當初與羅克對陣時的景象，會心一笑。 

「羅克現在的處境還很危險，因為莫里恩還在某處，準備偷襲他，莫里恩不只會使用多重元素，連空間魔法都會使用，真是個不可多得的角色，羅克對上他，還真讓我擔心。」法爾特第一次對自己的徒弟感到憂心，在一旁的卡特與羅克見狀後，便不在說話，靜靜的看著比賽。 


下面是我修過的： 

先說明，沒有清楚描述五元素是哪些，我只好擅自加上去了@@… 

五元素攻擊分別為「風、火、雷、地、水」，如果羅克只以水結界屬性來抵擋，結果將會帶來慘敗的可能性，於是先將幻靈聖劍化成水以外的雙屬性「風跟雷」，吸收了其中先到的「風」跟「雷」屬性後，再迅速轉換成水屬性，加強結界防護，雖然只能消除「地」跟「火」屬性，卻擋不掉水屬性，但是由於加強水屬性的關係，所受到傷害最多也只有原來的一半而已，羅克心中快速轉一圈，接著順勢迎向「地」跟「火」元素，蓮花帶水，流無痕，空中劃出半月連聲「噹噹」兩下吸收其兩元素，電光一閃劍去收時，蹬地一頓，躍上空中側身右翻一圈，水元素厘米之差，擦肩而過，驚險一閃落地時，蓮步寸移定身一站，經過羅克巧妙的元素運用配上身形靈活，完美連消帶閃，擋住莫里恩五元素攻擊。 

剛才羅克對莫里恩精彩對戰，完美以技取巧，令全場觀眾熱血沸騰，傳出震天般的歡呼聲及掌聲，幾乎可以與卡特當時的戰況相比。 

「太棒了，羅克居然巧妙運用吸收了這個強大的多重元素攻擊。」約拿打從內心為羅克感到高興，手上的掌聲也隨著觀眾響起。 

「沒想到他當時和我對陣時，所使用的技能「元素吸收」還可以化成雙屬性，令幻靈聖劍同時吸收兩個元素，看來這段時間他再度向前進步不少，對方是元素魔法使，照目前看來，羅克獲勝的機率應該相當高才是。」眼前激烈的對戰，讓卡特回想到當初與羅克對陣時的景象，由來會心一笑。 

「羅克現在的處境還很危險，因為莫里恩還在某處，準備偷襲他，莫里恩不只會使用多重元素，連空間魔法都會使用，真是個不可多得的對手，羅克對上他，如果不加以小心，還真讓為師擔心。」法爾特第一次對自己的徒弟感到憂心，站在一旁的卡特與約拿聞知法爾特的見解後，心情一垮，便不在說話，靜靜的看著比賽，內心反而由喜轉急，焦燥不安而起。 


以上第一段，就是空間，時間，前後，由內而外的描述，這樣才能增加劇情的張力，還有清楚著告訴讀者發生了什麼事，先是描述先飛來的風雷屬性，再由主角內心所思而外動，最後再以空間時間前後一口氣描述完，這樣子應該會較好一些吧，還有別忘了細微的動作。 


寫作技巧是：先想想看這場戰鬥由誰帶動，從出招，什麼東西先到，什麼東西後到，就是你的內心所想的戰鬥順序，慢慢著想，慢慢的寫，別想要一口氣寫完，順便想想看，戰場週遭有可能發生什麼事，最後寫出來，不順沒關係，再看一遍，慢慢的看，反正word方便剪貼，自已努加貼貼看，什麼樣子，句子才會順。 


第二段，描述旁邊的觀眾，想想看是什麼讓他們這麼興奮，最好再輕描淡寫一下原因，這麼做有加強的印象。 


最後，當有人在對話，或是旁聽時，想一下會有什麼小動作，像是心境，或是支體的動作，應該適度描述一下，這樣子才能感受到其他人是處在什樣的狀況下。 


額外補述，錯字多就算了，這點我也常常犯，但是有一點不能犯，人物的名字寫錯，就不應該了@@… 
「在一旁的卡特與羅克見狀後」，那個「羅克」應該是「約拿」吧，羅克不是在戰鬥嗎？@@… 


第二個範例： 

未修前： 

同一時間，雲陽皇隨身侍衛的隊長馬上設了一個結界，以免他們受到波及。 

身穿青色龍鱗甲的年輕隊長瀟灑地將右手直伸，由左而右地劃了一下，一個淡青色的結界就出現在眾人面前，籠罩著整個玉石台。 

同時，原本站在場邊的六千名隊員和他們的小隊長們也都跑上了觀看台，因為那裡比較安全。 

他們依照中隊分成六個區塊就坐，彼此壯著自己隊長的聲勢並且大聲叫罵，將平常積在胸口的怨氣一次發洩。 

飛雪看著站在一角的白陵既沒有召喚出佐靈，也沒有召喚源獸，不免擔心起來。 

「大哥，你這樣不是擺明了找死嗎？」他不明白陵為什麼擺出一副事不關己的樣子。不管怎麼說他算是六人之中聲望最高的。就算不想爭副隊長這個職位，其他人依然將他是作眼中釘。 

不僅是他，就連雲陽皇等人和另外五名中隊長也都注意到了這一點。他們甚至猜想著他是不是有意尋死，還是根本就是個白痴。 

「哼！納命來吧！」劉楓緊了緊手中的軟鞭，向三人始了個眼色，在心裡對著凌馥瓊道。 

四人很有默契地快速朝著凌馥瓊移動，逼近他的身邊。他們抓住了凌馥瓊手中那跟鋼棍太過沉重舞得不快的弱點，朝他進攻。 

「就當作是餘興節目吧！」不知道是誰說出了這句冷血的話，為殘忍血腥的混戰揭開了序幕。 


下面是在下修過的： 

同一時間，雲陽皇隨身侍衛隊長，身穿青色龍鱗甲的年輕隊長瀟灑地將右手直伸，由左而右地劃了一下，一個淡青色的結界就出現在眾人面前，籠罩著整個玉石台，設出這個結界，以免他們受到波及。 

　　原本站在場邊的六千名隊員和他們的小隊長們也都跑上了觀看台，因為那裡比較安全，並且依照中隊分成六個區塊就坐，彼此壯著自己隊長的聲勢並且大聲叫罵，將平常積在胸口的怨氣一次發洩。 

　　飛雪看著站在一角的白陵既沒有召喚出佐靈，也沒有召喚源獸，不免擔心起來，不明「白陵」為什麼擺出一副事不關己的樣子，不管怎麼說他算是六人之中聲望最高的，就算不想爭副隊長這個職位，其他人依然將他是作眼中釘，心下不由擔心想著：「大哥，你這樣不是擺明了找死嗎？」 

　　不僅是他，就連雲陽皇等人和另外五名中隊長也都注意到了這一點。他們甚至猜想著他是不是有意尋死，還是根本就是個白痴。 

　　劉楓緊了緊手中的軟鞭，「刷刷」二聲，向三人始了個眼色，在心裡對著凌馥瓊道：「哼！納命來吧！」。 

　　四人默契十足快速朝著凌馥瓊移動，身形輕巧逼近他的身邊，凌馥瓊手中那跟鋼棍太過沉重舞得不快的弱點，在這四人眼裏，顯得是一大弱點，進而放心朝他快速進攻。 

　　突來一聲：「就當作是餘興節目吧！」不知道是誰說出了這句冷血的話，為殘忍血腥的混戰揭開了序幕。 



首先說明，此文乃分段有問題，請參考第一段比對，不要認為，為了方便讀者，而放棄完整的段落，折開來會顯得中氣不足，這篇文是屬柔合用詞方式，主要是希望大家能了解段落的重要性。 

接著這文章對話有問題，總是把「話」放在前面，說話的字，是可以放在前面，也可以放在中間，或是放在後面，或是一段話分開放在前面及後面，中間的句子用來加強角色動作或是內心戲，同時這樣子排很好的話，上段接下段，會給讀者有流水如雲的文筆，銜接上也較沒問題。 

再來是要多多用聲音及顏色來形容當時的氣氛，增加劇情的緊湊性，說點實話，這文就像是歷史書那種的，就是差那麼一些，沒辦法精彩，要柔合，卻沒法連貫，這個跟段落還有對話的放置位子有關係，有空就多用剪貼方式，自己玩玩看自己的文詞，會有意想不,到的結果，有時移一整段也是有可能的呀，別死心霸著不想移動，而只看到自己沒錯字，意思有表達出來就好，要慢慢著想想看，移移看，是不是能增加戲情的張力跟緊度，這樣才能給人有高潮迭起的感覺，而不是一路寫下去就行了。 

其他段落跟段落的連結處，要靠自己多想，這點我沒辦法說明，因為在下說過，每個作者都有不同的風格，所以所使用的文字結果方式也不一樣啦^^，這點大家得多試一下。 

最後要說的就是戲情結構路線，自己寫到可能分叉的路線，要停筆下來想一想、以免出現角色爆走的現象。 


第三個範例： 


未修的文： 

另一人道：「哪有這麼多人一起看走眼的！留兩個人在屋頂看守！雖說兜利克明天才來找麻煩，大家今晚必需好好休息以應付，但小心一點也是好的。」 

兩名守衛十分不情願地應了一聲，蘭斯心中暗暗叫苦，聽得兜利克在下面輕笑道：「我就看看你的手臂能撐多久！」 

蘭斯低聲罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」 

兜利克「哼」地一聲道：「你以為我是誰？就這樣被發現的話我還用混嗎？」 

在牆上一按，牆面倏地向兩旁分開，現出一扇窗戶，閃身進入，牆面又隨即閉上。 


以下是你我修過的文： 

另一人道：「哪有這麼多人一起看走眼的！留兩個人在屋頂看守！雖說兜利克明天才來找麻煩，大家今晚必需好好休息以應付，但小心一點也是好的。」兩名守衛十分不情願地應了一聲，點頭後便開始執行工作，來回巡視走動。 

見狀，蘭斯心中暗暗叫苦，聽得兜利克在下面輕笑道：「我就看看你的手臂能撐多久！」 

聞此風涼話，蘭斯低聲罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」 

兜利克反譏「哼」地一聲道：「你以為我是誰？就這樣被發現的話我還用混嗎？」語畢，立即著手於附近摸幾下，牆上一按，牆面倏地向兩旁分開，現出一扇窗戶，閃身進入，牆面又隨即閉上。 


我是不知道改的好不好，但是文風應該沒有變，只是加了點字，段落修一下，應該有感覺得出有差別吧。 


建議多寫，寫慢一點，想想看會出現什麼動作，先一一寫下來，再修改什麼樣放較好，或是痛心把打出來的句子一柵，也許反而更暢順也不一定呀，這些要靠個人的體會，想想，想要寫好小說，就要想辦法自己評自己，自己當作嚴格的讀者，一個字一個字挑自己的文章，不是只挑錯字，最後再一行一行慢慢念，看看自己有沒有不順的地方，要相信，文字是活的，不是死的，我再用上面的句子來說明，仔細看下面不同段落有什麼差別： 


聞此風涼話，內心一火，用著蚊子般的聲音叫罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」語氣中盡是火藥味，冷光般的眼神更是殺向兜利克 

我聽到如此風涼話，低聲罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」再惡狠狠著瞪他一下。 

蘭斯低聲罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」 

聞此風涼話，蘭斯低聲罵道：「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」 

「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」蘭斯瞪大眼睛殺向兜利克，嘴角動了動，如蚊子般的音量從口中發出，由口氣看來，是不是想用如此細小的聲音，當作暗器冷冷著射死對方。 

「如果我被發現，你也不用玩啦！幸災樂禍個什麼勁！攀在牆上遲早會被發現！」小聲惡狠狠著說著。 

接著在配合下面那句，每種組合所帶來的感覺不一樣喔，^^ 

兜利克反譏「哼」地一聲道：「你以為我是誰？就這樣被發現的話我還用混嗎？」語畢，立即著手於附近摸幾下，牆上一按，牆面倏地向兩旁分開，現出一扇窗戶，閃身進入，牆面又隨即閉上。 

試著評自己的文吧，慢慢的看，這樣才有可能自己突破那個頩頸，但也別鑽牛角尖，造成太囉唆，小弟我自己己的每一段，至少會超過10次以上，嘗試去念那銜接的地方。 

其他的就剩下你自己思考，什樣的句子可以增加張力跟迫力，也可引讀者進入你的世界，多去試不同的描述，同一個句子，會得到的絕對比你想像的還要多，這點多寫多用就行了。 

最後再建議，才用「這個」「那個」「這麼說來」「原來」「那麼」「照這樣看來」「這時」．．．，這些字眼都會減弱句子的迫力，其他的字眼自己去發現，無法一一想出來，再次引用例子給你看： 

未修前的： 
蘭斯將兩名守衛拖到屋頂一角，再在兩人頭上各打一拳，照這樣看來會昏迷到隔天早上才醒得來，時間上來說已綽綽有餘。 

我改的： 
蘭斯轉眼間，一一將兩名守衛拖到屋頂一角，各送兩人頭上一拳，力度拿捏得當，令其昏迷到隔天早上才可能醒得來，時間上算來已綽綽有餘完成此事任務。 


曾經有人說，小說的劇情最重要，文筆其次，在此我要說的是，有好的劇情沒有好的文筆，那麼作者想要帶給讀者的感受是有限的，兩者都是很重要，文筆加強才能讓讀者真正進入你的世界，寫小說要慢慢來，太快會變成速食文章，我也曾為了這點思考過，說真的，點數和票都很迷人，但是想要寫好的小說就不能為這些所影響，如果大家再仔細想想，事實上，一部好的小說，大多都是寫得很慢的，即使出書，要保持明心的態度去寫更是難，這也將是一位好的作家將來應該想到的事，寫小說求什麼，一部好的小說是求短景還是求長途耐力，這點就見人見識啦^^。 


以上全是個位大大給小弟的建議、轉為小的淺見，在此除了感謝來我這裏留言的大大們之外，也希望自己能把心得分享給大家看，也許有些人會需要也不一定^^，如果還有其他不足之說，請各位大大不杏留言及說明，更歡迎大家來聊聊^^，當然、讀者有意見，也可以進來坐坐，謝謝^^

----------


## 藍德

II 

小弟在此再推出近日來跟幾位作者朋友討論，所以又有新的心得，希望這些心得能幫助喜愛寫作的朋友們邁入更高境界，小弟也深信這些是許多作家所需突破的頩頸，可能也是作家所欠缺的。 

首先小弟先將要說明的心得分為下列幾點，再來一一說明： 

1. 要相信文字是可以表現出力量的，意思就是讓文章的內容，看起來有力量。 
2. 文章是可以寫出所謂的文風跟感覺，那就是人家常說的文感。 
3. 骨幹強壯，支節分明，多重層次感，這些都能增加小說內容的深度。 
4. 最後就是文章感覺得延伸，加強餘音繞樑的效果。 
5. 去除癈文，加強創字能力，這點可以使文章看起來有簡捷有力，不會讓人看到失去耐心。 
6. 描寫全文所想要表現的深層多種用法。 
7. 什叫散文化？ 
8. 最後則是文章的控制力。 

小弟會儘力來舉例說明看看： 

第一點：要相信文字是可以表現出力量的，意思就是讓文章的內容，看起來有力量。 

1.聽到事實，諾門受到打擊而坐下來。 
2.聽到事實真象，諾門坐下喘了口氣。 
3.剛才受到真實之劍扎入諾門心中，他不得大口喘氣坐了下來。 
4.看到眼前一件又一件的事實，赤裸裸展開那沈重的故事，壓著諾門坐下來，呼吸中不停咆哮著，為了平穩內心的不安，手指不斷交叉環繞著，額間滴下不少汗珠。 
5.層層黑夜般的事實，不斷衝擊諾門的意志，咆哮喘息間延伸出永無止盡的焦慮，眼瞳中的黑暗慾火瞬間蔓延開來，皆能從他顫抖不已的雙手得知，汗珠落下更顯出瘋狂即將展露無遺，燒盡眼中泛紅的世界。 

由上面幾點來看，隨著文字多寡及用字的精練都能加強文字的力量，小弟再用另一個方式寫出第5個例句： 

5.隨著一層又一層如同黑色夜晚般的事實，不斷著衝擊諾門，如巨石般壓著諾門，讓諾門心中感到無比的壓力壓到喘不過氣來，隨著大口大口吸著空氣，內心產生強大無的焦慮，內中一股瘋狂的意念控制著他的身體，雙手不斷顫抖著，汗水也不停流著，內心那股強大的衝動，想讓他殺死眼前所有的生物。 

不知道由上面的例子，是否能讓大家更加了解一點。 

第二點：文章是可以寫出所謂的文風跟感覺，那就是人家常說的文感。 

什叫文風呢？當然就是指作家本身寫文時，由用詞，還有自己的世界觀，最後就是能帶給讀者一種感覺，就是當讀者看到這位作者寫的文章時，就能感受到這種筆法就是那位作者，例如有人擅長描景，有人擅長描人物，或是有人擅長描音樂，同時，每個作者用的方式皆不同，但是皆是描述同樣的事物，而造成的風格不同，但是有一點是不變的，不管作者用什方式描述，文風是不變的，如何判定自己的風格，其實很簡單，自己仔細想想看自己最喜歡什樣的故事，最喜歡什樣的感覺，最後要強化出自己的文風，就是要想辦法什樣去把自己腦中的故事寫出來，同時要什樣才能寫出自己內心的感覺，同時還要多數鑑定自己的文，如何改進，如何加強，在這點上，我無法寫出多重文風，但是有心者，可以多看一些文章，同時去感受別人的文章能帶給自己什樣的感覺，這些都是很重要的喔，但是說穿了，其實文風這種東西不用太在意，只要想辦法把自己的文章寫得更好，自己的文風就明顯展現會出來了。 


3.骨幹強壯，支節分明，多重層次感，這些都能增加小說內容的深度。 

這點在說明上，會較困難點，我就先來分開說明： 

1.骨幹強壯： 什叫骨幹呢？ 當然是指小說內容的重心，例如我現在先想一個故事內容，如我要寫一個孤兒尋親記，相信大家看到這個名字，就能了解我要說的內容是什麼吧？ 內容主旨就是主角要去找自己的父母，最後結局就是看自己什麼設定的，可以設定從此幸福快樂，或是父母早己身亡，只留下一點遺物，或是主角受不了自己真正的雙親，而殺了他們或是離去，都隨便啦，這就是骨幹，完全不變的。那麼什叫強壯呢？ 當然就是指骨幹的支節什麼變，但是依然能清楚感受到骨幹的存在，不管什樣的描寫手法，有人喜歡一開始讓人感覺不出骨幹，然後漸漸加強，有些人喜歡從頭到尾都會有很強烈的骨幹是什麼的感覺，當然，不可能由強變弱吧，如果是由強變弱，那很可能就是文章太拖長了，拖到自己也不知在寫什東西了。 

2.支節分明：關於這點就要再分幾點來說明，支節要如何分明呢？ 這就要看作者什樣子去設計情節，例如：主角在途中會遇到什麼事，可能有伙伴加入呀，或是他的雙親有什樣的重大事故，或是遇到一些事件小插曲，或是有什樣的陰謀正在進行中，然而在寫這些支節時，一定要記得一件事，就是別太囉哩叭唆，有時要想辦法快速描過，然後支節一定要有骨幹的連結點，而不是寫出來後，然後一件一件牽出跟骨幹不相干的事件，如主角遇到伙伴，可以描述伙伴的個性，過去未來的事件，但是如果描述伙伴過去遇到了什樣的事件，又牽拖一些無關緊要的事，就太超過了，如伙伴的父母是什樣的個性，什樣的想法還有什樣的遭遇，那就不用細描了，不過也可以很簡單的說一下就好了，不過最好是由對話中讓讀者了解，伙伴的過去，這樣子就行了。當然還有另一種描法，就是很多支節看似無關，但是故事進入後半段時，以骨幹來貫穿全文跟支節，這點就得多看看作者有沒有用心去想想看故事要什樣去增加飽滿感，不過即使支節看似無關，但是還是能讓讀者感受到骨幹的存在。 

3.多重層次感：這點問題就是增加文章的深度，例如我們一般都會描述人物跟景物的互動，或是人跟人之間的對話互動，但是這些都是較表面的，而要讓文章有深度，則需要加入人事物的心理想法或是狀態，我舉個例子來說明好了： 

a.諾門看到夕陽西下，一條老狗橫過沙灘，心中由來一陣陣難過，彷彿想到自己過往的日子，是多麼悲慘的，只怕自己也不知是什樣的撐到如今的地步。 
b.諾門看著殘血夕陽西下，眼前一條灰黃老狗橫過沙灘，後面追隨著老狗的足跡，見景如此，內心一緊：【當初自己也是像那隻狗一樣，在黑暗的地窖裏工作四十年，那段日子可以說是處在絕望的世界，甚至連見光也是幾乎不可能的事，而現在卻是一個毫無任何用處的老人，自己是否也像那條老狗呢？】想到此諾門眼角竟泛起淚光，這是過去從來沒有過的事，就是連那不知什樣撐過四十年的日子，也沒有像現在這樣苦澀的感覺。 

不知道這樣子舉例舉的好不好，只好將就一下囉，相信大家稍注意一下，第二段描述可發現，我加了顏色，還有主角內心的想法，同時還加強旁白的敘述，這些就是所謂的深度吧，一般大多數都只描於表面而己，還有，別妄想要用對話來加強深度，或是用拖延語氣來讓讀者自己感受文章的深度，那是不可能的，寫文是要想辦法寫到言之有物，而不是讓讀者來猜作者是想表達什麼，應該是這樣子吧。 

4.文章感覺要如何延伸開來，加強餘音繞樑的效果。 

我想這個問題，大多數的人犯的毛病是無病呻吟，拖太長造成後續無力，之前我則是犯了場景切換太多，或是插入劇情過多，造成讓讀者的感覺沒法延伸開來，也就是說，才要剛溶入劇情，就換描述別的事件，同時這些也是關係到深度的問題，例如我們正在描述主角遇到什麼事情，然後遇到事件後，或是引發事件時，我們都應該做一個事件段落來結束小情節，而不是寫了一半，突然又變成描述其他的事件，同時在做單一事件時，要想一下角色內心如何全釋他們的世界或是感情或是情緒，或是由週遭事件或是景物來引出角色內心的感受，這樣子文章的深度會較足夠,也不會讓人覺得角色只不過是作者的傀儡，讀者也能從中深入角色的世界，也能更加了解作者的內心世界或是作者想表達的思想。 

5.去除癈文，加強創字能力，這點可以使文章看起來有簡捷有力，不會讓人看到失去耐心。 

這點我就用實例來說明一下： 

a.什叫癈文：就是說文中老是一堆累字跟癈言，牽拖其他無關緊要的事，這些都是。 
1.諾門看到了一個女人在大馬路上裸奔，當然，這件事在他的眼裏只是稀鬆平常的事，似乎這種事每天都在不斷重複的上演，內心也只是覺得好笑而已，然後笑了笑就離開了。 
2.一個女人在諾門面前裸奔而過，他只覺得好笑，似乎這是每天都會上演的事，因此也只是「哼哼」笑了兩下就漫步離去。 
由上列兩例，不知大家能不能比較而出，什樣的句子是累字，全要靠大家努力去縮減或是加強，而不是腦中想到什麼句子，就霹靂叭啦就一路寫下去了，而要去想想看要用什樣的方式去表達，才能讓情節更加生動。 

b.什叫加強創字能力：其實這點是得靠作者對「字」有深入了解，有時古文的句字不合乎現代的狀態而去使用，因為現代有許多事物是過去所沒有的，所以這點，我是覺得各位在寫時，不要想不到沒有其他的詞句就隨易放棄創字的機會，有時要精減字句時，這時就要用些創字能力來加強文張的力量，同時也別因為覺得，根本就沒這個字詞，就否定它的存在，其實想想看「字」裏面所代表的含時及思考的空間： 
1.諾門看起來無精打采的樣子走了過來，顯然就是一付失戀的樣子。 
2.諾門神情靡糜如土躬身走來，顯然一付失戀打擊不小。 
不知上面這兩例舉的好不好，但是這兩句的感覺應該是有差別的吧，也許每個人的喜好不同，但是適時做出創詞的能力，也是為了加強文的精練有力，我想這些應該是不可缺的，就像有時我們自己找不到詞句時，大多數都是看了別人的作品，才想到說，原來句子也是可以這樣子用的，其實這些都關係到個人的創詞風格的問題，所以有時我覺得，應該不用太在意別人用什樣的詞句優美，但是我也不是說都不能用，而是要適時的用，適時的創詞，同時要想想看要用什樣的詞句，可以顯示出自己心中的故事情節，這就是會形成個人的文風之一要件了，當然文字的精練加強及癈文去除後，文章看起來就會讓讀者覺得故事是環環相扣，最後全文就會讓人覺得有一氣呵成的感覺，而不會讓人覺得文章鬆散的感覺。 

6.描寫全文所想要表現的深層多種用法。 

關於這點，我只能說，多用的分鏡技巧，以及如何切入畫面，如果讓文章產生深度，有人可以用景物來切入，也有用聲音或是人，例如我們在描述一個人，可以從外在環境來描述這個人，也可以從那個人的內心來描述這個人，或是從他人的眼中，或是這個人的行為模式來描述他，不過這些都要記住一件事，就是在描述一件事或是一個段落時，一定要分清楚什麼事是主軸，什麼事是副軸，當我們想要描述景物時，那景物就是主軸，其他聲音或是事物都是副軸，副軸大多部是快速帶過，而主軸就非得仔細描述深入，然後再利用副軸來襯托出主軸的精彩，副軸是絕對不能跟主軸平行，或是超過，至少在比例上是3：1吧，主軸是3，副軸是1，如果要描述人物的行進故事時，那主軸就要放在人物身上，其他所看所聽所聞，就別寫得太仔細，只要略提精練帶過就行了，這樣子適當的副軸就能讓主軸看起來更加的生動了。 

7.什叫散文化？ 

關於這點只是我一些小小的看法，我覺得有些作者過於刁鑽文章的美麗及想要讓讀者更加了解作者所描述的世界，這時就會容易陷入作品散文化的現象，寫小說不是寫散文，小說是要讓讀者能輕鬆去享受或是體會或是感受這個故事，而不是看作者在賣弄文字的優美，及一大堆華美而不實的句子，這種文除了讓讀者看起來吃力，同時還會覺得作者花那麼多字來描述一個人物或是事物，實在是癈言太多，因為我不會寫散文，所以在此我較沒辦法舉例，但是我要說的事，很多事物是要慢慢累積起來的，而不是光靠許多華而不實的形容詞來加強讀者對事物的印象，如何要描述主角的內心世界，而用了太多外在的形容詞，如風景是如何，或是那根植物長得如何，又或是哪個現象讓主角產生當時的心情，哀傷就哀傷，不需要用太多的什麼夕陽西下，或是什麼水流去，又或是天上的烏雲什樣了，精減帶過就行了，不用描那麼多事件來說明主角內心的複雜性，因為這些是要讓主角在文中慢慢展露開來，一口氣說一堆形容詞，真的是沒辦法加深讀者的印象的。 

8.最後則是文章的控制力。 

常常有作者覺得角色很難控制，就好像角色是活的，有自己的意識，結果就很容易偏離故事了，原因就是出在作者身上，因為作者常常想到什麼就寫什麼，雖說故事的主架出來了，也打算要說出什樣的故事，於是就一路寫下去，最後造成角色個性相衝，不得不依角色的行為模式走下去，最後再想辦法強制轉回來，其實我覺得，終點結局是主線，但是中間每一個事件，都得把它們當作一個小故事，想到一個點子就是一個小故事，然而中間事件跟事件的接點，要如何去接上，要如何很自然去遇到那個你要的接點，因此要如何讓角色走到自己預定的位子或是劇情，這時就得加入突發事件或是一個小引點來改變角色的進行方向，也許中間有更好的點子來當結局或是過程，當然也是可以改的，但是我個人覺得，這種變動因素最好儘量別有，除非你確定你想要表達的原意沒有改變，那我現在來舉例一下，要如何去改變角色的引點，我用簡單一點的說法來說明，如下： 

諾門的個性是一個很直線條，個性單純的人，同時又是一個酷愛冒險的人，現在我用下面一段來表示我所說的控制力： 

a.諾門進入「方維大城」，依他單純的想法，想要到市中心，走直線是最快的，因此當他進入城門時，便順著路走到底，最後看到一座落雅大方的小噴水池，他高興著站在那裏等著伙伴前來，想不到卻等到一個三八女人來跟他搭訕，但是諾門不想理會這個女人，因為有一件事更吸引著他，旁邊正有一群人聚集在一起，似乎是有任務要公布，對諾門來說，這可是天大的樂趣喔。 
b.諾門進入「方維大城」，依他單純的想法，想要到市中心，走直線是最快的，因此當他進入城門走向廣場途中時，被迎面而來的伙伴撞了個正著，因此被伙伴拉到附近一個小酒吧，原來是要諾門幫他付酒錢，當諾門付清錢後，方才看到牆上貼張紙，上面公告著在市中心將有皇家人員在那公佈任務，這些任務對諾門而言都是一個莫大的樂趣與冒險，看到如此公告，諾門二話不說便拉著伙伴奔向市中心廣場，想不到公告未開始卻等到一個三八女人來跟他搭訕，因為他不擅長對付女人，在那折騰老半天才將那女人打發走，好不容易公告開始了，卻發現身上的錢不見了，但是這點並未讓他難過，因為他最喜愛的冒險任務正要隨著台上的人而展開另一個冒險故事，什能讓一點小事壞了他的心情呢？ 

以上兩個例子，不知舉的好不好，臨時想出來的，句子有點太短了一點，不過應該可由上兩點看出，不管中間過程如何，但是一定要想到中間有什樣的事件，可以將角色導入目的地，因此我覺得每一個小事件都要很嚴謹去編排，這也是作者對自我的控制力要求，想要寫好文，真的要多想多看多寫，像我寫作時，有時小故事進行時會出現兩條以上的路線，有時我得仔細想想要選哪一條路，或是想想看，這個事件能這樣子走下去嗎？會不會偏離路線，如果下不了決定，最後就順從自己的感覺吧，然後中間再穿插事件引發點，讓劇情走向自己要的路線，當然，一定要合乎邏輯，而不是去強制控制角色行為或是想法，這樣子小說也會順從作者心中的故事去完成，而且我相信這樣子一定會是一個好作品的。 

以上是小弟的一些心得感想，如果覺得有任何的問題都歡迎提出，大家互相討論，才能一起進步的，同時也希望這些心得能幫助不少的朋友們，如何覺得不好的話，看看就算了，也別來罵我吧，這些只是我個人小小心得而已@@。

----------


## 藍德

嗯...在這裡拉昂我做個感想,在寫小說(或是畫圖),感覺是很重要的,千萬不要沒感覺沒規劃還硬幹!不然就會弄出一些很莫名其妙的東西.(切身之痛阿...T_T)
但是沒感覺時,千萬不要說就放著不管了!在閒來無事時,不訪想想劇情和一些設定.靈感不會從天上掉下來(當然並非絕對啦...),但是當百思不得其解的時候,很可能靈光一現,點子就這樣出來了.
不要認為自己寫的很無俚頭,或是很平淡,然後看到別人的偉大史詩作品就自卑,其實那只是一種表現型式,沒什麼好比較的.
基本上,我沒什麼好的作品可以拿出來,所以我有沒什麼資格說這些,但這或多或少也算是一種經驗談吧!

----------


## hosun

好東西..好長...慢慢看中...

----------


## NPfox

小說嘛....

最認同他說的注意事項第10點，一定要丟出來讓別人鞭阿阿!!!!

連發文的勇氣都沒有要怎麼寫小說= =

當然多讀其他高手寫作的技巧也是很好的學習。

----------


## Sonic Adolph

> 小說嘛....
> 
> 最認同他說的注意事項第10點，一定要丟出來讓別人鞭阿阿!!!!
> 
> 連發文的勇氣都沒有要怎麼寫小說= =


……中了……
那要看嗎？

----------


## NPfox

> ……中了…… 
> 那要看嗎？


來吧= =+

狐也是一路在其他地方被鞭過來的，不知道能不能給你點意見?

也請你放輕鬆不要緊張...(過來獸的說法，第一次展現小說作品最怕的就是下面人的回應。在那之前心臟可能會一直跳吧?直到有人回應。不管是好的或壞的，至少有了個結果。)

----------


## 藍德

嗯嗯...看來極地狐大也蠻有經驗的,可以讓我看看你的小說嗎?
另外,Sonic Adolph大,我想這算是創作的第一步,所以非常重要,貼上來看看吧.你將會學到很多東西的.

----------


## NPfox

同人小說...不值一提。

目前狀態學習中...學習要如何加強人物內心世界的表現和形容用詞。

----------


## 藍德

那這方面就只好靠自己了,要寫好內心世界的表現和形容用詞,憑藉的就是文字的敏銳度和運用,這是急不來的...建議多看看一其他人的文章,多多充實自己的文感...

加油吧!共勉之...

----------


## 真嗣

嗯啊.........在下目前也碰到相同的問題
指不過在下的情況是戰鬥部分很苦惱就是

畢竟戰鬥總不能就一直重複那些動作........可是偏偏在下比較擅長描寫法術的效果，反觀近身戰鬥的角色們就一直那些動作，唉。

----------


## Ghostalker

哈，那不是描寫的問題，而是動作設計的問題啦.....
來看看這個，我覺得近身戰鬥動作並不單一  
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/...e+-in%3Ascraps

----------


## 平川野

說起來戰鬥描寫也是我最大的死穴,不管是法術還是肉搏,想起來真是很不甘心呢~

----------


## M.S.Keith

這是在下寫戰鬥畫面的主要重點:

1.對動作的描寫要盡量清楚且簡單.
2.不要用過多的比喻.點到為止.
3.除非是重要戰鬥.否則不會拖很久(這是作者自己懶= w=")

----------


## Ghostalker

請幫忙評判一下這樣的打鬥描寫...


　　“對不起，我沒考慮你的感受，但是……”米加歎了口氣，“上個星期我們分別出去尋找同伴的時候，布爾犧牲了。” 
　　天擇猛地擡起頭來，瞪著米加。 
　　“回來吧，不管是為了給犧牲的同志報仇，還是去支援活著的同志……還是救贖你自己……我們需要你……” 
　　“我……”天擇的話還沒說出口，就聽見了一聲空間被扭曲的聲音，然後米加就到了門口——緊接著是一記當面的前踢，一個身影被踢飛，撞到了牆上。然後米加一甩手，手背上就魔術般地伸出了一把銳利的腕刺。只是一個前沖，來犯者就被釘在了牆上，不動了。 
“不只有一個人！天擇，‘神聖冰凍’！”米加喊著，想出門去，把敵人攔截在門外，但是當他跑到門口的時候，另外三個聖騎士已經在那裏了。 
　　“你們‘木馬’還真是陰魂不散……”米加說著，進入了“爆發”狀態，準備打一場硬仗。而他身後的天擇雖然愣了一下，但還是很快地激活了“神聖冰凍”靈氣，同時也抄起了剛才放在地上的那面盾牌，口中喃喃地祈禱了什麼，於是盾牌就變成了透明的，中間有一個發亮的十字。然後他就拿這面盾牌向著其中一個敵人撞過去，那人被撞得退了幾步，似乎被打暈了，一時間沒有站穩，摔倒了。而米加則用靈巧的身手在另兩個敵人身上開了三道口子。隨著每一次成功的攻擊，都有一小團亮光從腕刺的頂端分裂出來，圍繞著米加的身體旋轉。 
　　當總共有三個光球圍在身邊的時候，米加忽然改變了架勢。他先是用兩只手上的腕刺分別架住對方的劍和盾，然後猛地向兩邊一撥，就破解了對方的防禦。然後緊接著他的一條腿就從斜上方踢下來，這時，三個光球都融入到了米加的腳踝處……然後不可思議的事情發生了，這看似平淡無奇的踢擊居然爆發出了一團紅白相間的亮光，而且竟然讓對方的盔甲完全變形，能夠清楚地聽到他的鎖骨，甚至脊椎和大腿骨斷裂的聲音。僅僅這一下，就讓他歪倒在地下，七竅流血而死。 
　　另一方面，天擇想要過去用劍刺死倒在地上的那個敵人，但是對方向天擇踢了一腳，天擇趕忙用盾抵擋。然後天擇用“末日凶兆”砍向對方的腿，對方想要躲開，但是這時“神聖冰凍”剛好發出了一波冰冷攻擊，那人沒能躲開天擇的劍，腿被砍中了。這時，“末日凶兆”上那不祥的橘紅色光芒閃了一下，頓時籠罩了那個敵人，那個敵人瞬間就四肢平攤地躺在地上，好像地心引力增大了好幾倍一樣。這時天擇扔掉盾牌，用劍再次刺下去，但是卻被對方用盾勉強擋住。不過這也不算是出乎意料——天擇把左手高高舉起，他的手中已經多出了一把半透明的木槌。隨著手的揮下，木槌也跟著狠狠地墜落下來，只聽一聲脆響，敵人的盾牌破裂了，他本人也被震死在下面。

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## Ghostalker

噢噢..效果音......似乎是因為漫畫從來不翻譯效果音所以一直以來都當那個東西不存在了......以後要改正||||||

另外，至於其它的呢......這一段其實是兩個人每人對付一個聖騎士（因為第一個已經被秒殺了）而米加究竟踢的誰，需要從前面的對白來分析.....（囧）看來還是要寫的更容易懂才好......

因為這是從“暗黑破壞神”裏面改寫過來的，所以......也許不是玩家就難以一目了然吧。

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## Ghostalker

一個身影被踢飛，撞到了牆上。然後米加一甩手，手背上就魔術般地伸出了一把銳利的腕刺。只是一個前沖，來犯者就被釘在了牆上，不動了。

以上，是第一個人被秒殺


這看似平淡無奇的踢擊居然爆發出了一團紅白相間的亮光，而且竟然讓對方的盔甲完全變形，能夠清楚地聽到他的鎖骨，甚至脊椎和大腿骨斷裂的聲音。僅僅這一下，就讓他歪倒在地下，七竅流血而死。

在這個時候，另外兩個敵人中的其中一個就已經死了


天擇把左手高高舉起，他的手中已經多出了一把半透明的木槌。隨著手的揮下，木槌也跟著狠狠地墜落下來，只聽一聲脆響，敵人的盾牌破裂了，他本人也被震死在下面。

這是解決掉第三個敵人

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## Ghostalker

其實外面有無數個敵人......囧
不過這麼說確實......有一個敵人沒參戰......是我疏忽了，真不好意思......

----------


## 食老TPOA

慢半拍地看到這篇文章=w=a
拉昂講得不錯啊
大部分的要項都提到了：3


以下為修正與補充：




> 2. 第二人稱：主要是以旁觀者，看週遭或是主角的發展，算是寫歷史故事書的寫法。



第二人稱應該是所謂的「書信體」
是「我」對於「我想像中的你」所寫成的故事
通篇著墨於「你」

很神奇吧，這種文體要怎麼寫成長長的小說呢？
恩，就是可以，市面上也有作品問世喔：3





> 7.什叫散文化？ 
> 
> 關於這點只是我一些小小的看法，我覺得有些作者過於刁鑽文章的美麗及想要讓讀者更加了解作者所描述的世界，這時就會容易陷入作品散文化的現象，寫小說不是寫散文，小說是要讓讀者能輕鬆去享受或是體會或是感受這個故事，而不是看作者在賣弄文字的優美，及一大堆華美而不實的句子，這種文除了讓讀者看起來吃力，同時還會覺得作者花那麼多字來描述一個人物或是事物，實在是癈言太多，因為我不會寫散文，所以在此我較沒辦法舉例，但是我要說的事，很多事物是要慢慢累積起來的，而不是光靠許多華而不實的形容詞來加強讀者對事物的印象，如何要描述主角的內心世界，而用了太多外在的形容詞，如風景是如何，或是那根植物長得如何，又或是哪個現象讓主角產生當時的心情，哀傷就哀傷，不需要用太多的什麼夕陽西下，或是什麼水流去，又或是天上的烏雲什樣了，精減帶過就行了，不用描那麼多事件來說明主角內心的複雜性，因為這些是要讓主角在文中慢慢展露開來，一口氣說一堆形容詞，真的是沒辦法加深讀者的印象的。



俺舉個例子好了


「夕陽西下，把地平線都渲染上一片殷紅，寒鴉點點，波光粼粼，畫面是如此的美，美得有點憂傷，不禁讓瑩瑩淚光滑下她的臉頰……」


不曉得這個爛例子有沒有表達出拉昂想說的事

這種寫法應該不算是散文化吧
小說本身就是一種比較散化的文章
拉昂你想講的應該是「避免過度使用華麗不實的文字」

不過在描寫上
使用適當的形容詞反而比單單講「她如何如何」更具有效果
故事可以帶出原因
但很難帶出情感程度
光靠經驗來感動讀者似乎有些困難
畢竟不是很多讀者都能了解某些事件帶來的衝擊是什麼感受


如上面那個爛句子稍微修一下
就變成了：

「夕陽駝著漫天彩霞，緩緩沒入粼粼的波光中。佇足浪濤環伺的岩岸，她的身影被餘輝拉長，一陣微鹹的風撩起髮絲，也輕輕揩去她眼角的淚光……」


雖然句子還是很爛(被巴)，字詞依然華美
也同樣是用景物去描寫她的憂傷
但不同於上一句「畫面是如此的美，美得有點憂傷」的直述
取而代之以純景色來描寫
在最後一句以「淚光」點出她的憂傷
也同時把原本畫面中的孤獨感
添加一絲愁意

以情感程度來講
最前面的那句話深於「她很憂傷」
上面那句，又比最前面的那句更深刻

這種以景入情的手法很能表達出比較深刻的情感
不過要注意使用時機
如果每一段都來個夕陽西下，烏雲滿天，趴啦趴啦的
那就如拉昂所說的
「華而不實」

其他類似的方法還有借喻、暗示等等
不過比較不建議使用
因為對於一個初手來講
想要靠暗示等手法來達到效果
到最後就變成一堆只有作者才看得懂的字詞
在筆鋒還沒磨利前，建議還是別亂跳


以上

如有謬誤，煩請不吝指教

----------


## TYPHOON

我寫小說前會先把人物畫出來
這個方法能試試

----------


## 逆

> 其他類似的方法還有借喻、暗示等等
> 不過比較不建議使用
> 因為對於一個初手來講
> 想要靠暗示等手法來達到效果
> 到最後就變成一堆只有作者才看得懂的字詞
> 在筆鋒還沒磨利前，建議還是別亂跳


如果是描述情感的話，我會比較偏向於對話間的處理。
畢竟對話可以展現出角色當時的心情以及想法，讀者也比較容易融入其中。

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 如果是描述情感的話，我會比較偏向於對話間的處理。
> 畢竟對話可以展現出角色當時的心情以及想法，讀者也比較容易融入其中。



有一種說法是這樣的：

當小說內容去掉對話後剩不到三分之一的內容
那就是在打嘴炮

參考就好，不曉得哪裡看來的說法一w一a


有些時候是「意在不言中」
對話在某些場合沒辦法很漂亮的表現一些心理活動
特別是獨處的時候(缺少對話對象)

應該這麼說
對話也是一種間接傳達角色心理活動的方法
但只有對話是不足的
加上一些動作描述會更生動

以上

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 有一種說法是這樣的：
> 
> 當小說內容去掉對話後剩不到三分之一的內容
> 那就是在打嘴炮
> 
> 參考就好，不曉得哪裡看來的說法一w一a
> 
> 
> 有些時候是「意在不言中」
> ...


在下也同意時老的說法
如果說把整篇文章只留下對話或者心理活動 那真的就會讓人看的"霧煞煞"(台音)
對話只能算是配菜之一 而只有一道配菜是無法讓個人吃飽的(啥爛比喻= =")
簡而言之 對話還要配合動作才能完整表達出對方心理(很簡?)

以上

----------


## 瘋虎

寫小說阿....
話說我正式開始寫也寫了快3年了吧...
我的習慣是事先想好人物模組(大致上的外貌.個性.背景.性向等等的)和關係
在來就是把人物如點對點的方式開始連接
如此就會行成一張簡潔但卻不失錯綜複雜的關係圖
劇情也可以從這裡開始慢慢延伸開來

至於寫作的方式嘛~相信很多獸都被我用文砸過了~~~
(還真抱歉阿~~把你們當白老鼠了>D<)
我會把寫好的草稿文先給認識的人看過一遍~會問一下感覺這篇打的如何?哪裡需要改境~給你的感覺是什麼~
當然在給別人之前會先看過一遍的拉~~XD
統整完意見之後就是修改了
一直修到自己覺得順且內容不需添加之時再拿去給某文字總監看一次(炸)
總結來說~~~我很注重別人對一篇文章的感覺!文章是給人看的
一篇文章有時包含著不只是單單的故事而已~同時也在傳達著寫作家所想要表達的思想

如果自己和別人都覺得過的去就開始延伸思考著未來的取向~
有些喜歡輕鬆寫意 有些喜歡淒美的故事劇情 當然也有人喜歡看主角創建豐功偉業
如何把這些都融入一篇小說中做適當的調配也是很重要的~
如一篇小說都只是打打殺殺~每天過著緊張節奏~~
那我只能說~~這篇小說給人的壓力太大了@@||
多方向的元素添加在小說裡面有時可以活化一部小說


一部小說我看過最多的是一次進行著三個故事
雖然這樣可以讓故事變的有趣但這也是一件很危險的是
有很多小說就是這樣打的很破碎且混亂
如果不能適當的安排~這部小說很有可能就此毀壞
當然~對於人物的掌控程度也佔了很大的程度
如同上帝之手一般你創造了他
但如果不能好好的掌握他
就會整個失控~~~~其結局大家都明白的~~炸

(至於寫作的技巧嘛...相信雷昂大已經打的很明白嚕~~炸 雖然我打文的時候並不會注意這個拉^^|||但是在審視文章時多半也是會刪去這類的文辭 其實你只要去細細體會就會明白了 張力與魄力等等專業性的用語老實說我也不是很懂 但我相信~只要把自己的想法仔仔細細描述著 把自己融入其中~遲早也是可以寫到的~)<純屬個人想法>

呼~~對於這種文章~~~老實說我所能打的也只是經驗罷了...
寫作寫到一定程度是一定會遇到瓶頸的
不只是單單的文章瓶頸
寫作功力同時也是有所謂瓶頸的~
如同許多小說所寫的一般~~
突破了瓶頸就會有一段很大進步空間
所以~~大家一起努力踢破那到牆吧~~~炸

----------


## 真嗣

過了這麼久才來留言抱歉呀［滅

其實這是我最近寫文時候的發現，雖然應該已經有獸發現了，不過還是忍不住想提出來
我在描述人物中間時有的時候會有一種怪怪的感覺，就是漸漸覺得我寫的人物似乎跟我設定的有所出入

舉例：我設定了一個個性深思熟慮、腦袋聰明到可怕的角色，可是親自寫到最後反而感覺變得越來越不像他了說，甚至感覺跟另一個角色個性相反過來的感覺

這是否代表我的描述人物方面有問題呢？［滅

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 過了這麼久才來留言抱歉呀滅
> 
> 其實這是我最近寫文時候的發現，雖然應該已經有獸發現了，不過還是忍不住想提出來
> 我在描述人物中間時有的時候會有一種怪怪的感覺，就是漸漸覺得我寫的人物似乎跟我設定的有所出入
> 
> 舉例：我設定了一個個性深思熟慮、腦袋聰明到可怕的角色，可是親自寫到最後反而感覺變得越來越不像他了說，甚至感覺跟另一個角色個性相反過來的感覺
> 
> 這是否代表我的描述人物方面有問題呢？滅



掌握角色，這部作品就掌握了一半
寫小說最忌諱全部的人物個性都互相cover到
到最後都變成同一個人

當設定好角色的個性後
每次書寫時都要注意在這種場合下這名角色會如何動作

例如你舉的這個例子
在寫的時候就要記得他的深思熟慮和聰明才智
對於某件事的動作就要一併把他的後續想法也都妥善規劃好
讓事件可以像是一切都如他所預料的進行
最好還能用對比把他的性格凸顯出來
像是安插一個比較短視近利的人來彰顯他的熟慮

方法很多
但重點只有一個：掌握好角色性格

以上

----------


## 钢帝

看完以後，才發現要學的東西還有很多。
不少細節平時都沒有注意到。
不知到以現在的龜速，看來是不能在號角生日前完成了。（會被號角BS......）
感覺有時候拿捏不好角色的情感問題，想說清楚一件事情，結果用了不少文字還沒說清楚。
順便問一下，一個章節以多少字爲益？

----------


## VARARA

> 看完以後，才發現要學的東西還有很多。
> 不少細節平時都沒有注意到。
> 不知到以現在的龜速，看來是不能在號角生日前完成了。（會被號角BS......）
> 感覺有時候拿捏不好角色的情感問題，想說清楚一件事情，結果用了不少文字還沒說清楚。
> 順便問一下，一個章節以多少字爲益？


vara....(思考貌)
以小說頻道來說，一話5000字左右是出書的標準....
不過我感覺是看個人拉，畢竟完整性和結構性用字數來規範是會使全局僵化的...（大概是我功夫未到班吧ＸＤ～）

（繼續回去寫小說>W<）

VARARA

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 看完以後，才發現要學的東西還有很多。
> 不少細節平時都沒有注意到。
> 不知到以現在的龜速，看來是不能在號角生日前完成了。（會被號角BS......）
> 感覺有時候拿捏不好角色的情感問題，想說清楚一件事情，結果用了不少文字還沒說清楚。
> 順便問一下，一個章節以多少字益？



喔，俺好久沒上浮了．３．


通常創作是以章節來限制字數不是用字數來限制章節

意思就是說

如果你打算寫十章

然後這個這個故事你需要用十萬字來表達

那就是一章配給一萬字


這是簡單的配法


再來是照每章要點來分配

例如這章你想要表達到什麼樣的劇情程度

像是這章一定要某人掛掉

那就寫到他掛掉

這時就可以不管字數

寫到他掛就是了


比較精緻一點的小說

每章可能講的故事都不一樣

可是卻能讓故事發展在同一個主題上

這時每章就是一個故事

既然是一個故事

就是寫到故事完結


所以字數是沒有限制的意義

小說頻道之類的網路文學

是希望每章的字數不要差太多

才好方便一章一章地發文

真正的小說根本沒有這種制度

只要能表達出你要的主題

那就是好的方式


以上

創作加油．３．/

----------

